# FS: Fish Tank Heaters



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 6 used fish tank /aquarium heaters for sale. All still work fine. Each heater is $15 each or take all for $70. 4 heaters are 100W, 1 heater is 150W and 1 heater is 300W. All are different sizes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what brand is the 300 watt?


----------



## newbie fishie (Oct 30, 2010)

What size is the sera precision? I'll probabaly take that one. I may take another 100w as well. Thanks, Scott


----------



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

the 300W one is the elite heater and it's 14" and the sera is 150W 11"


----------



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

Here are the brands and sizes of the heaters available. Elite Heater 100W 10.5", Elite Heater 300W 14", Thermowave Heater 100W 11", Eheim Heater 100W 12", Sera 150W 11" and 1 immersible heater 14.5" (not sure of brand and W).


----------



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

Just sold the eheim and the sera heater.


----------



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

the 300w heater has now been sold. still have 1 - 100w elite heater and 1 submersible heater with unknown watts left


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

do you have one for a small 14 gallon cube? preferably something black and really small. thanks!


----------



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

no sorry i don't


----------



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

here's the new update on the heaters i have available:

1 brand new elite 100w heater 8"
1 used tronic 100w heater 9"
1 immersible heater 14.5" unknown watts


----------



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

here's a new updated picture of the heaters available


----------



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

the elite heater has been sold. still have the tronic heater and the immersible heater left for sale.


----------

